# Bookkeeping in Mexico



## Celtie91 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi!

I'm new to the forum. My family is planning on moving to the Merida area. I have a question about working in Mexico. If I arrive as a fully certified ICB bookkeeper (UK certified) is there any chance of me being able to find work there as a foreigner? Is it possible visa wise to be self employed there? Could I legally work with any expats that have businesses there? I have taken Spanish at Uni until upper intermediate level. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Celtie91 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to the forum. My family is planning on moving to the Merida area. I have a question about working in Mexico. If I arrive as a fully certified ICB bookkeeper (UK certified) is there any chance of me being able to find work there as a foreigner? Is it possible visa wise to be self employed there? Could I legally work with any expats that have businesses there? I have taken Spanish at Uni until upper intermediate level. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


In order to work in Mexico one needs a visa, either a temporary visa with work permit, or a permanent visa, which allows work. Visitors on tourist permits cannot work. As far as finding a job, I suspect that would be very difficult. Do bookkeepers need expertise in the laws and procedures of a particular country or is bookkeeping standardized and separate from tax filing?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why don't you investigate online bookkeeping? That is such a growing field.

The fact that you are asking about working in Mexico would indicate that you probably aren't eligible for residency as a "rentista" (pensioner) by showing economic means from outside Mexico. And, as TundraGreen says above, working legally would require either temporary residency with a special work permission or else permanent residency and I'm not sure how you could acquire either of those.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you even tried to imagine what you could do? An accountant here does the bookkeeping for the two most common needs of Gringos. Setting up and managing Seguro for any workers they need ..... and handling taxes for any earned income here. Both very complicated and the accountant may have to be registered with government offices. Chances don't look good


----------



## Celtie91 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## Celtie91 (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks TundraGreen and Circle110, I'll look into it further.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

CPAs, certified public accountants, here in Mexico after 4 or 5 years of university start making about $650.00 USD per month [$12,000 pesos] before taxes and unless they become supervisors of more accountants don´t get that much more down the line. 

A bookkeeper I imagine would make about 1/2 of that. We have several good friends that are "Contadores" [CPAs] [some retired now].


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must inquire at the nearest Mexican consulate or embassy, in your home country, to determine if you will be able to qualify for a residence visa in Mexico. There are financial requirements to be met and proven. The need to work might indicate that you would not qualify. A simple desire to work would be better left unmentioned and investigated much later, in Mexico & with advice from INM authorities, etc., after the visa process is completed.


----------

